# sulcata mouth problem



## y4433264336 (Nov 22, 2011)

hi everyone..please take a look at my friend's baby sulcata...
1-my friend said he's sully had a hard time to chew on his food...
2-making weird sound..
3-havent grow any in 3mounts.. 















what should he do?? any advice? 
and he live in china ( which means no vet) ........


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 22, 2011)

Im not an expert and may be way off but it looks like mouth rot. If that what it is, you can use diluted Nolvasan or povidone-iodine "Betadine liquid" and swab the area twice a day. A vet would be good but since you don't have access to one this may help. 

I would wait and see what other have to say..


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 22, 2011)

Mouth rot would be my first guess also...How does the inside of he mouth look?? With serious mouth rot you get a bad smell?? And drool??

I have seen iggys with swollen jaws from MBD...Not sure if it's the same for Torts..


----------



## y4433264336 (Nov 22, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Im not an expert and may be way off but it looks like mouth rot. If that what it is, you can use diluted Nolvasan or povidone-iodine "Betadine liquid" and swab the area twice a day. A vet would be good but since you don't have access to one this may help.
> 
> I would wait and see what other have to say..



okay` thanks thats really helpful .... yah ill wait for more answer....


----------



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2011)

Something looks wrong, My guess would be mouth rot. But I can't say for sure.


----------



## y4433264336 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> Mouth rot would be my first guess also...How does the inside of he mouth look?? With serious mouth rot you get a bad smell?? And drool??
> 
> I have seen iggys with swollen jaws from MBD...Not sure if it's the same for Torts..



okay,,ill ask him....

he said the baby can still eat well and poop.... just having hard time to chew... and not even...



Tony the tank said:


> Mouth rot would be my first guess also...How does the inside of he mouth look?? With serious mouth rot you get a bad smell?? And drool??
> 
> I have seen iggys with swollen jaws from MBD...Not sure if it's the same for Torts..



no bad smell and drool....

dont think its mouth rot...sully cant completely close his mouth....


----------



## HLogic (Nov 22, 2011)

It looks to me like a broken lower mandible (jaw) or some other mandibular anomaly in the second and third pics. The swelling and any infection may be resultant from the protrusion of the broken end of the mandible.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2011)

Besides what Art said (and I totally agree), it also looks like there is no growth on the beak edges. This might be due to a lack of calcium/vitamin D3.


----------



## y4433264336 (Nov 22, 2011)

HLogic said:


> It looks to me like a broken lower mandible (jaw) or some other mandibular anomaly in the second and third pics. The swelling and any infection may be resultant from the protrusion of the broken end of the mandible.



what should i do???


----------



## y4433264336 (Nov 22, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Im not an expert and may be way off but it looks like mouth rot. If that what it is, you can use diluted Nolvasan or povidone-iodine "Betadine liquid" and swab the area twice a day. A vet would be good but since you don't have access to one this may help.
> 
> I would wait and see what other have to say..



do you know where i can buy diluted Nolvasan or povidone-iodine? 
can you show me a website?? 
thanks so much....


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2011)

I suspect husbandry issues as the cause. I would examine them temps, UV, hydration, and set up, and try to "fix" it from that end.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 23, 2011)

y4433264336 said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > Im not an expert and may be way off but it looks like mouth rot. If that what it is, you can use diluted Nolvasan or povidone-iodine "Betadine liquid" and swab the area twice a day. A vet would be good but since you don't have access to one this may help.
> ...




CVS or Wallgreens carry Betadine....


----------

